# Vandy Vape Kylin II RTA



## CaliGuy (26/10/18)

Vandy Vape appears to be knocking out a new product every 2 weeks.

Check out the NEW Kylin II RTA, the deck and airflow is all new, hopefully it’s not super airy.

New colour: *Frosted Grey*
Looks like a media blasted finish, very nice indeed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (26/10/18)




----------



## daniel craig (27/10/18)

This looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

Playing with the Kylin II and the Serpent Elevate today... quality wise the Serpent seems way better than the Kylin and the postless deck screws are pretty crap... but it was a simple enough build and wicking and while it's probably better as a dual coil atty I put in a single coil.

It comes with a 510 adapter so YAY... but it doesn't sit flush and looks stupid with one of my custom tips... the Elevate 510 adapter is way better! The Kylin with the 510 adapter looks really stupid so I just put on the 810 tip. Fail.

I like the top slide fill.

Like the Elevate it has air flow for days and I have to shut it down to about a third. 

My gut feel is the Kylin has better flavour than the Elevate but OMG it's a fugly tank while the Elevate is really nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

Now i am glad that i ordered the Gear RTA ...... think it will kick both their butts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bulldog (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> Now i am glad that i ordered the Gear RTA ...... think it will kick both their butts.


Mike Vapes reckons the elevate is the same flavour wise.


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Mike Vapes reckons the elevate is the same flavour wise.


I might watch BUT never listen to paid reviewers.


----------



## Bulldog (6/12/18)

KZOR said:


> I might watch BUT never listen to paid reviewers.


But then you won't hear him say that the he couldn't tell the difference 
Ok turn volume up at 13:57


----------



## KZOR (6/12/18)

Bulldog said:


> Ok turn volume up


Forgot to ask you .... do you have a volume control on both pieces behind your ears?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

